# Illumination Reference



## mudpuppy (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't know if anyone has posted this before, but here is a free reference on (interior) Illumination.

http://www.cedengineering.com/upload/Intro...ng%20Design.pdf


----------



## benbo (Nov 12, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this before, but here is a free reference on (interior) Illumination.
> http://www.cedengineering.com/upload/Intro...ng%20Design.pdf


Thanks for shedding some light on this subject.


----------

